# Going prices on 1lb jars?



## Beeslave

Retail here is $5-$7


----------



## sqkcrk

MAXANT said:


> Whats everyone getting on average for light honey 1lb jars these day?
> Was thinking $8 ?


 I'll gladly sell them to you for $7.00. Then you can make a dollar on each one. 

I wholesale 12 pack ones for $36.60/ case, which is $3.05 /jar..


----------



## Dave W

When selling at retail, don't sell it too cheap. That hurts all beekeepers.
My I suggest checking price at few "local" markets, and if yours is BETTER  add 25 or 50 cents.


----------



## bhfury

Both Bee Culture and ABJ have price reports by Region. Hopefully, you have a subscription to one or the other, or both. That's a place to start. In your area (retail) $2.50-$5.50.


----------



## jesuslives31548

Sell my 1 lbs gallberry for $6 and add a dollar for 1 pound chunk honey.


----------



## MAXANT

My dark honey is $6, the light seems to have a higher value. Wanted to get a feel for what you all are getting for yours.
I have to make up for all the great deals I give on our machinery through honey sales


----------



## berkshire bee

$6 here


----------



## Alf57

$5.00 light or dark, $7.00 for Raw


----------



## KQ6AR

My wifes getting $10 for hers.


----------



## bdrowe

Max rep. I think you need to refine the question. You'll find price changes depending on the location and market.

Fairs, health food shops, and local food markets will bring in top dollar. $8 to $10 for local wildflower. $11 and up for various monoflorals.

It's also a question if you have a lot of beekeepers in your area under cutting market price.

If you aren't selling directly to the customer, you'll have to discount it.

I tend to find older beekeepers with lower prices, who haven't raised their prices in years.

You also need to think about how much stock you have, and how fast you're looking to dump it. Honey inventory or honey stock is just like stock on the stock market. If you price it lower it will move faster.

I tend to keep my inventory of purchased monofloral honey lower, and the price high. While the reverse for my local wildflower.


----------



## shadetreebeeman

If you are new to your market area try $1 under local store prices for your first year. The next year you can raise youre price youre sales will not drop. You may even have to buy wholesale local honey untill you extract again.


----------



## bigbearomaha

Walmart sells a 1 pound jar of honey in the Omaha area here for about $4.00, give or take some change.

I can buy a 24 oz jar of raw honey from a local beekeeping products store for about a bit over $7.00 also in Omaha.

Big Bear


----------



## TwT

there must have been a buy for Walmart because they are selling a lot of honey this year, Sam's club is selling 1/2 gallon jugs of what they say is "Pure Clover Honey" then when you look were its from and it say Brazil, United States, Canada, New Zealand and Argentina, funny how they know its all from clover..

I sale my pint jars for $6.50


----------



## Scorpster

My wife just bought a 1/2 gal jug (6lb) of US honey for 6.99$US. Think it was from a large retailer but labelled from a company in WA, but on the back it says: Product of USA & Canada.


----------



## shadetreebeeman

80% of Walmarts stock comes from China directly or indirectly.


----------



## Barry Tolson

Mine sell for $7.00 each.


----------



## Burnett 2.0

I recently sold my honey in 8oz jars for $7 per jar. It only took eight hours to completely sell out. People didn't seem to think twice about it.


----------



## mlewis48

I get $5.00 for mine but the price is going up some this year to cover the rising cost of everything else.


----------



## zigkid

We sell for $7 for local raw honey will probably be $8 this year. We sell a premium product that in our opinion is better than what you can get in the store.


----------



## Durandal

8.00 a pound glass or plastic.


----------



## BigT

Here in Chesterfield, VA I have been getting 7.00 per pint for the last couple of years but will probably go to $8.00 this year. I sell pints and quarts in Mason jars and most of my regulars return the jars when buying more honey.


----------



## max2

I have just come back from a farmers market where I have been selling honey ( and seedlings and our own candles and Pecan Nuts) for a good while. 
We sell our Raw Honey for $ 5.00 ( Australian) for 500 g ( 10% more then a lb) and a kg for $ 9.00. The honey is in glass jars and we give a dollar for every jar returned. It helps the repeat trade.
There is another beekeeper there and he sells his honey for $ 7.00 for a kg and drops the price to $ 6.00 if the trade is slow.


----------



## brooksbeefarm

Been selling 3 lb. (quart jars) for $12.00 for the last two years at the local Farmers Market. Must be to cheap or two good, i'm sold out before the first of the year. Jack


----------



## bigevilgrape

What I've seen from local people at farmers markets and the health food store is 7-8 a pound for liquid honey, some charge more for the dark buckwheat honey. $10-12 for a pound of raw or cut comb.


----------



## DRUR

brooksbeefarm said:


> Been selling 3 lb. (quart jars) for $12.00 for the last two years at the local Farmers Market.


Jack, you are sold out because that seems like a fair price. Sorry, I am not into trying to gouge the poor to where only the rich can afford good honey. $12.00 for a quart jar is what I intend to charge and $6.25 for a pint [for those who can't afford a quart in their budget] to cover the extra cost of 2 pints vs. 1 quart jar. It just seems to me that we go further with a fair price, better product, then we can easily get retail price instead of having to end up selling our product to broker who will then mix our product with that Chinese crap they sell for honey. Just my opinion, and of course you all know that I am very opinionated. 

A laborer is entitle to a fair wage, farmer is entitled for a fair amount for his product, and the beekeeper is entitled for a fair amount for his local product. But, I am not into gouging [sp.?] my friends and neighbors. I want them to benefit from my effort to deliver a superior product. We need to be careful least we consume one another.

Kindest Regards 
Danny


----------



## lupester

We have people choping at the bit from our church, neighbors, the feed store ...all to buy LOCAL honey. People have heard its better. They believe the effects on allergies, etc.. The guy at the feed store said there was an older gentleman that used to sell them honey but he died and no one picked up the trade. They were very excited! My wife just innocently posted to facebook last year that her husband was crushing honey out of comb from our hives, she received over 20 messages on how to purchase our honey. I am going to be selling mine for $6 pint and $12 a quart.


----------



## markmaster

Same here -- I had no intention of selling honey, but everyone from my doctor to my students' parents have asked me to "Put my name on your call list" when honey comes in. Heck: I don't even have a "call list"! Guess I'd better make one.


----------



## bigevilgrape

I get people asking to buy too. I try and explain to them that I don't even know if I'm going to get honey for me this year and I'm playing this game so I can have bees not so I can sell honey.


----------



## markmaster

bigevilgrape said:


> I get people asking to buy too. I try and explain to them that I don't even know if I'm going to get honey for me this year and I'm playing this game so I can have bees not so I can sell honey.


Completely with you on this one: my brother works the garden (Mr. Green Thumb, himself!) and I work the hives.... honey is a secondary thing for us.


----------



## StevenG

markmaster said:


> Completely with you on this one: my brother works the garden (Mr. Green Thumb, himself!) and I work the hives.... honey is a secondary thing for us.


Consider this: The sale of honey can cover the cost of your bee equipment, and perhaps help purchase seed for the garden for next year. :applause:


----------



## markmaster

Good point -- guess I'll order those labels, after all!


----------



## Jeff McGuire

Getting $7 for 1 Lb and $13 for 2 Lb jars whether plastic or glass, I give 50 cents off for glass jars returned it doesn't save me any money but like to recycle them.


----------



## phil c

I get $4 per 1lb. plastic bottle. at our local farmers market and at work. there are a couple of local guys who keep the price too low. I wish I could get what some of you are getting!


----------

